# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Que coisas são estas?

## Tiago Proença

Boas

Algum tempo já tinha visto estes bichos no aquario mas hoje quando acordei vi que era muitos ms mesmo muitos, são brancos pequenos e estão sempre colado aos vidros(não os vejo em outro sitio)


A foto não é grande coisa mas dá apra ver alguams coisas brancas no vidro.alguem sabe o que é?é prejudicial?

abraços

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Não te explicas bem mas são parasitas a 80% de certezas...

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Serão planárias????
Eu tenho bichos colados ao vidro mas são amarelos com 2 pintas vermelhas numa das pontas..
E vêm em vários tamnhos: pequenos, muito peuenos e pequenissimos :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  


Gustavo

----------


## Tiago Proença

penso que não seja planarias,estas são toralmente brancas praticamente em forma de V(mas ao contrario),e no meio tem uma prte escura,andam apenas colados no vidro(neste caso ainda so os vi no vidro da frente)

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tiago

Sem stress. São os milagres da vida a desabrocharem nesse aquario.

Não sei que peixes tens, mas, um Six line é capaz de fazer jeito para controlar isso.

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Six Lane Rase :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Tiago
> 
> Sem stress. São os milagres da vida a desabrocharem nesse aquario.
> 
> Não sei que peixes tens, mas, um Six line é capaz de fazer jeito para controlar isso.


Concordo com o Julio! Penso que isso seja um bom sinal...quanto ao six-line wrasse acho que para além dos excelentes dotes de limpeza que dizem ter, é bastante bonito (um grande exemplo de um bom peixe Reef Safe :SbOk2:  ).

...Offtopic, também estou a pensar comprar um Hexataenia, se bem que só daqui a 1/2 meses, pois estou numa fase de remontagem do aqua e não quero abusar na carga orgânica, se bem que mesmo depois vou repensar se coloco mais este peixe! (Se alguém depois poder dar uma dica quanto a isto, que o diga aqui: Meu mini-reef, :Whistle:   obrigado)

----------


## Tiago Proença

em relação a peixes ainda não tenho nada,só mesmo equipa d elimpeza(e corais ainda não tenho muitos)O aquario não é grande,54 litros mais ou menos,será que um Six line aguenta?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, 

Atenção aos camarões.
O six line quando adulto desenvolve um gosto especial por camarões. 

Há vários relatos e artigos (designadamente na Reefcentral) a avisar para isto. Têm um destes peixes durante bastante tempo no aquário com camarões, não se passando nada e, quando ele atinge o estado adulto, lembra-se que os camarões até fazem parte da sua dieta e começa por desaparecer um amboinensis... depois vai um debelius...

----------

